# Egg share with low fertilsation rates



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello ladies 
Can anyone help me with a query I have about egg sharing, dh and I have had 1failed Icsi cycle one failed fet and when we did get a bfp with our 2nd icsi it ended as a Chem pregnancy., we have now decided to egg share to enable us to carry on and also help another couple out there who feels exactly like we do now.., 
Each cycle I have responded well with between 20-17 eggs so that's a good amount each my only problem is because ours is a sperm issue our fertilsation rates have been low 6-7 each time, so with half the eggs should I expect 3-4 and is this massively lowering our chances, we were on the border of wether our clinic would let us go ahead but we are hoping to cycle at the lister in London as they have better sucess rates, and offer extras that our clinic don't.. any advice would be greatly appreciated 
Love Kirsty xxxxx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Kirsty I can't answer whether the lister would allow you to egg share with your history, were they able to say whether they knew what contributed to the fertilisation rate? All I can offer is that I egg shared (15 eggs) at the lister and had a low fert rate, only 3 out of my 8 eggs fertilised and as it was my first cycle they weren't able to tell if this was a one off or sperm or egg issues but aperm was donor sperm too. Even though only three fertilised we are now pregnant from that cycle, all three lasted till day 5 x


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

KDjay thank you for your reply and massive congrats on your pregnancy..  it's a sperm issue that contributed to lie fertilisation  rates, dh has a chromosome issue that makes the sperm so he takes meds to help this do its very low numbers.. 
Had you had any previous cycles before your last egg share? We had a day 3 transfer and our last cycle we had one blast transferred and one Frostie.. We have had good embryos just no luck after that.. How did  u find the lister? Xxx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I found the lister amazing, they were really really good and I had all faith that they really knew what they were doing - although we only had three fertilise , two took (although we lost one) and we have one frostie. It was our first ivf cycle, we are same sex couple so that's why we needed treatment xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Ohh I see Hun I'm glad your dream has come true  and thanks for the encouraging words about the lister.. Can I ask how long it took for a match to be found xxx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Once we were ready for matching then they found someone straight away and gave her 24 hrs to decide so the matching was prob the quickest part of it all x


----------



## Nicquie😜 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi ladies 

Im with the lister

Same sex couple also! Excited about egg sharing and very happy with lister so far 

Took just over a week for the match to confirm but pretty sure they had people ready to match me with earlier than that! Now taking the pill to sync but only 3 days in so got a while to go before we see results or answers to issues that may arrise


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi nicquie , well let me know if you have any questions both of you as id be happy to help xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi chriskirsty


When i did my egg share cycle the lister told me that my eggs would behave differently with different sperm, as i has zero fertilisation on my 1st ivf (with ex husband) then we needed icsi, and still had rubbish fert, i was concerned my eggs werent good enough to share, however i donated 10 of my 20 and my recipient got a BFP, and the lister we so right, because i did a DS ivf cycle in 2014 (with my wife!) and 8 out of 9 eggs fertilised and they all went to blasts! i did go on to mc that pregnancy, but i hope this helps you


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Chriskirsy, I'm with the lister and have to say they have been brilliant so far, I was also matched really quickly and now waiting for my scan to get started  KDJay is right, that was the shortest wait for me so far  I would defiantly recommend the lister xx


Nicquie - your message inbox is full I tried to reply to your message the other day


----------

